# Matagorda



## Caney Creek Outfitters (Dec 11, 2015)

Fishing has been exceptional. It will continue to remain consistent as flocks of birds make it easy to locate open water schools. Wading has also been exceptionally good as quality fish begin to frequent their fall and winter haunts. We have dates available. Feel free to give us a call.

Capt Trey Prye 
281.702.0490
www.captaintreyprye.com


----------



## Caney Creek Outfitters (Dec 11, 2015)

More pics


----------



## Caney Creek Outfitters (Dec 11, 2015)

*Pics...*

Pics


----------



## Caney Creek Outfitters (Dec 11, 2015)

*Pics....*

Pics....


----------

